# Little beauties



## Actinometro (May 13, 2015)

View attachment 100984 View attachment 100985 View attachment 100986


----------



## bribrius (May 14, 2015)

is it the contrast a touch high? 
Still pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Actinometro (May 14, 2015)

Maybe, but it's the way I like it.


----------

